

Ask HN:Network programmer on Linux. What skillsets should I develop? - kdas

Hi. I am a C programmer with some experience developing programs in Linux. I have roughly three years experience in the communications domain. During this time I learnt to develop multithreaded, network applications on Linux. I also have some experience in protocol stack development. I am more of a software guy and have almost zero idea about hardware and stuff. So I don't like to take my career down the embedded route. 
I have been job hunting recently and realised that most of the openings in Linux are for embedded programmers. So far I have only been able to get two interview calls. Is there really no demand for network programmers in the market right now? What skillsets should I acquire to further my career as an software application developer for the Linux platform? Would really appreciate the feedback of the HN community. Thanks.
======
plinkplonk
I am no expert on Network Programming but someone I know who _is_ a network
programming expert (Anand Babu
<http://www.gluster.com/company/management.php>) said to me once "First work
through Richard Stevens's books, doing all the exercises, then come back to me
and I will tell you what to do next". I never got into Network programming
(focused on Machine Learning and related things instead) but sounds like good
(and actionable) advice to me.

~~~
kdas
I have been studying from Richard Stevens' "Unix Network Programming". Came
across it while I was in college. Hope to read his other books also soon. Any
pointers to what kind of companies I should concentrate on (eg. device makers,
gaming companies)?? Thanks again.

------
jwegan
Not all embedded programming really requires you to do hardware stuff. My
current position is described as "embedded" programming since the code I write
runs on Linux in a device we manufacture. However, the most hardware thing
I've done to date is doing some ioctls to read/write to a register.

It may be worthwhile for you to explore in more depth what exactly these
embedded programming positions require.

Also where are you located?

~~~
kdas
I am currently working in India.

------
Vivek788
i have a comment or rather a doubt myself related to this. During my college
days I was very interested in embedded linux, being highly involved with Linux
in college. I joined an 'Embedded Systems' company, but ended up in Microsoft
Application Team doing SQL Server, and might be doing some .NET device
communications in future. I asked for Linux Device Communication. But me being
a CS graduate, the company refused. What chance do I have to get back to the
network programming domain after one more year( i have an agreement to stay
till then) ?

------
fragmede
Since you're looking as a purely software developer, what higher level
language(s) have you been learning?

How's your C++?

~~~
kdas
My experience is in the C programming language. Apart from this I have some
knowledge of Python also. I would rate myself beginner level in C++.

